# Favorite Self Defense Technique



## Mazouni (May 2, 2018)

Whats everyone favorite self defense technique? My favorite self defense technique is irmi nage.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (May 2, 2018)

Rear naked choke, because in the one real fight I've been in, it allowed me to restrain my attacker without any significant injury to either of us.


----------



## drop bear (May 2, 2018)

I have been liking good clinch work. Just because it sets me up nicely.

Just getting this sort of nice position.


----------



## Mazouni (May 2, 2018)

drop bear said:


> I have been liking good clinch work. Just because it sets me up nicely.
> 
> Just getting this sort of nice position.


Very cool, I like how Lenny does his irmi nage.


----------



## dvcochran (May 2, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Whats everyone favorite self defense technique? My favorite self defense technique is irmi nage.



Avoiding the conflict.


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

Anyone that saves my butt


----------



## Runs With Fire (May 3, 2018)

A large knock on the head, preferably with the heavy end of a large shillelagh; by far my favorite hand weapon.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 3, 2018)

Sorry, I don't have a favorite.  In the Hapkido I studied, defense is type of attack specific.


----------



## wab25 (May 3, 2018)

Awareness. Being aware of the people around you, the environment, the situation... The more aware you are, the easier it is to avoid the situation or if thats not possible, the more aware you are gives you the most options. 

The best self defense advice I can give... pull your head out of your cell phone.


----------



## Danny T (May 3, 2018)

Can't say I have a favorite but for being aware of the every changing situations and just not being there.
But are several movements I tend to use often. Here is a piece from a old vhs video I made a long time ago.
Was unable to post it directly so here is a link to it on FB.  I apologize for it being grainy.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1910112062395193


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 3, 2018)

Simple strategy - if your opponent has no leg on the ground, he will fall. You can then take off.

- Hook your opponent's leading leg into your arm.
- Hook his back leg off the ground.


----------



## Buka (May 3, 2018)

Headbutt followed by whatever is there.


----------



## JR 137 (May 3, 2018)

Re-stomping the groin.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 3, 2018)

I have two favorites.
1 - Avoiding the conflict whenever possible.
2 - Massive, overwhelming numbers of backup.


----------



## CB Jones (May 3, 2018)

Buka said:


> Headbutt followed by whatever is there.



I like the way you think


----------



## CB Jones (May 3, 2018)

I was given this advice once by an old black belt.

1st thing you do in a fight is headbutt the other guy right in the bridge of the nose.  95% of people will lose the will to fight when you do that.

The other 5%.....well you better pack a lunch because it’s gonna get ugly.


----------



## Buka (May 3, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I was given this advice once by an old black belt.
> 
> 1st thing you do in a fight is headbutt the other guy right in the bridge of the nose.  95% of people will lose the will to fight when you do that.
> 
> The other 5%.....well you better pack a lunch because it’s gonna get ugly.



I love them, but I find them extremely limited in their scope. Mostly only good as the opening salvo, and even there they are limited by height of the opponent. 
Once the fight is on, you're not often in the right position. And fights don't last too long.

But like the three bears porridge, if things are just right....oooh.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 3, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Whats everyone favorite self defense technique? My favorite self defense technique is irmi nage.


I have favorite techniques, but I don't have a favorite self-defense technique - that's just too variable for me to even consider. My favorite technique over the last decade is probably Peel-off (in more recognizable terms to most folks, the entry is similar to some versions of shiho nage, and the finish is close to a variant of kote gaeshi). It has a nice flow, and looks complicated, though it's pretty simple in action. It covers some important principles of control, and is pretty dramatic-looking in practice (in application, it'd look less interesting - it turns into a destruction instead of a throw).


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

Buka said:


> Headbutt followed by whatever is there.


Now that is truly a Jack reacher philosophy lol


----------



## Mazouni (May 3, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I have favorite techniques, but I don't have a favorite self-defense technique - that's just too variable for me to even consider. My favorite technique over the last decade is probably Peel-off (in more recognizable terms to most folks, the entry is similar to some versions of shiho nage, and the finish is close to a variant of kote gaeshi). It has a nice flow, and looks complicated, though it's pretty simple in action. It covers some important principles of control, and is pretty dramatic-looking in practice (in application, it'd look less interesting - it turns into a destruction instead of a throw).


I always thought yubi dori was a very effective technique.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (May 3, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Avoiding the conflict.


You, sir, win the thread.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 3, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> I always thought yubi dori was a very effective technique.


Finger locks can work well when they are available. Even if they don't feel much pain (drugs, etc.), you're at least reducing the effectiveness of that hand when you break the finger. The problem with them is they require precision with no real fall-back - if you miss the fingers, you've lost contact with that limb.


----------



## Mazouni (May 3, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Finger locks can work well when they are available. Even if they don't feel much pain (drugs, etc.), you're at least reducing the effectiveness of that hand when you break the finger. The problem with them is they require precision with no real fall-back - if you miss the fingers, you've lost contact with that limb.


Very true, I have always felt finger locks work if someone try to poke you in the chest or if they grab your shirt because in the attackers mind they think they have control.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 4, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Very true, I have always felt finger locks work if someone try to poke you in the chest or if they grab your shirt because in the attackers mind they think they have control.


It would be an odd situation where I thought a poke in the chest deserved a broken finger, but I can think of scenarios where that would be the case. Grabs are probably the best set-up for them - it's an actual attack (probably following with a punch, if it's at that level), and the hand is open. I teach responses like that as "here's what you do if you go to grab the arm, but you get the fingers."


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 4, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Re-stomping the groin.


Ow.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 4, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Avoiding the conflict.


Well, yeah... But when IN conflict... I like biting and psychological warfare - screeching, snarling, and generally making them think I am Hannibal Lecter's favorite niece, I just had a mental institution orderly for an appetizer, and they are lunch, and how long has it been since they've had a rabies shot. And shin kicks.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 4, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> I just had a mental institution orderly for an appetizer, and they are lunch,


- Get your opponent a head lock.
- Squeeze his brain out.
- Grab a handful of his brain and put in your mouth.
- Move your head around and smile.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 4, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> - Get your opponent a head lock.
> - Squeeze his brain out.
> - Grab a handful of his brain and put in your mouth.
> - Move your head around and smile.


And don't forget to smack your lips and then daintily dab your mouth with a linen napkin.


----------



## wab25 (May 4, 2018)

For cases where you can't avoid the physical altercation... there was a guy on another forum that I used to frequent, who would advocate spitting on them first, followed quickly by your headbutt or whatever your favorite lead attack is. The idea is that people really don't like being spit on, they don't really know how to react to it and it catches them by surprise. Of course timing is everything... it has to be spit - BANG, immediately... not spit, see how they react and then start to circle...



JR 137 said:


> Re-stomping the groin.


Remember those little plastic things that came in some of the wiffle ball sets? You would put it on the ground, put the ball in it, then stomp the peddle and it would shoot the ball up about waist high so you could "pitch" to yourself? I see a good groin stomp kind of like that. You stomp the peddle, their head comes up off the ground, to the perfect height for a round house, shin kick to the teeth... which should bounce the back of their head off the ground. Any re-stomping of the groin at this point would merely be for satisfaction and or stress relief...


----------



## CB Jones (May 4, 2018)

Nothing gets a man’s mind right like a swift strike to the Adam’s apple.


----------



## axelb (May 4, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Avoiding the conflict.


Top marks.
Self defense is about avoiding the fight.

I regularly train the 0-20mph sprint, best defense when using your brain/body language failed.

If you cannot escape then it's becomes "what's the best fight technique"


----------



## Balrog (May 4, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Whats everyone favorite self defense technique? My favorite self defense technique is irmi nage.


Run like hell.  Failing that, blow out one of his knees.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 4, 2018)

You can't avoid the fight when you have to defend your family members or friends.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (May 5, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can't avoid the fight when you have to defend your family members or friends.



When something as important as my friends or family are at stake, I prefer to place my trust in my firearm. That being said, as I learned the hard way a few months ago, there are times when you must defend yourself and/or others without the option of a weapon. Hence, I train both.


----------



## CB Jones (May 5, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can't avoid the fight when you have to defend your family members or friends.



They should learn to run faster than you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> They should learn to run faster than you.


If they can't, are they really your friends, anyway?


----------



## pdg (May 5, 2018)

Friends are the things I aim to be able to outrun.

That way, I only have to outrun them instead of hoping to outrun the tiger/bear/zombie.


----------



## axelb (May 5, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can't avoid the fight when you have to defend your family members or friends.


I agree with that.
At this point, you are leaving the self defense, and entering the fight realm.

The precursor to this is the self defense, the situation you have been put in, this has techniques to be prevented before it happens, body language, verbal communication, statistical observation about the environment- these are the best tools/techniques for self defense. Once these have failed you have become involved in a fight (and potentially your friends/family).


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2018)

Is avoiding a fight a technique or a plan?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Is avoiding a fight a technique or a plan?


I consider it a plan. A very good plan. There are techniques that might help me execute that plan.


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I consider it a plan. A very good plan. There are techniques that might help me execute that plan.



Wait a second. There is more to it than saying deescalation?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

axelb said:


> I agree with that.
> At this point, you are leaving the self defense, and entering the fight realm.
> 
> The precursor to this is the self defense, the situation you have been put in, this has techniques to be prevented before it happens, body language, verbal communication, statistical observation about the environment- these are the best tools/techniques for self defense. Once these have failed you have become involved in a fight (and potentially your friends/family).


I read that term the other way around. Self-defense is what you do when there’s an attack to defend against. 

I’m not saying you are wrong - just pointing out there isn’t a consensus on that term.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Wait a second. There is more to it than saying deescalation?


I hope so, or I’m overthinking this.


----------



## drop bear (May 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I read that term the other way around. Self-defense is what you do when there’s an attack to defend against.
> 
> I’m not saying you are wrong - just pointing out there isn’t a consensus on that term.



And there is a whole bunch of pre fight. If you want to win fights as well


----------



## axelb (May 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I read that term the other way around. Self-defense is what you do when there’s an attack to defend against.
> 
> I’m not saying you are wrong - just pointing out there isn’t a consensus on that term.



Yes, definitely much grey area on the edge of the fight.


----------



## RTKDCMB (May 6, 2018)

Whichever technique that saves me will always be my favourite at the time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

RTKDCMB said:


> Whichever technique that saves me will always be my favourite at the time.


That's pretty much what I was trying to say in my first post.


----------



## drop bear (May 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That's pretty much what I was trying to say in my first post.



Speaking of pre fight. I like to have a plan going in.

I have conservative techniques I will favor for self defence.


----------



## JR 137 (May 7, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Speaking of pre fight. I like to have a plan going in.
> 
> I have conservative techniques I will favor for self defence.


Everyone has a plan... until they get punched in the face.
- Mike Tyson


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 7, 2018)

drop bear said:


> I like to have a plan going in.


Without a plan, you will do whatever that your opponent wants you to do. He punches at you. You then punch back. You will soon find out that you are playing your opponent's game. After your boxing opponent knocks you down on the ground, you suddenly realize that you are a wrestler and not a boxer.

If you are a wrestler, your plan should be to obtain a clinch and then take your opponent down. You should not try to exchange punches with your opponent.

On the wrestling mat, your plan can be as simple as:

- Try your favor moves 3 times. If fail
- Try to use your favor moves to set up the 2nd move. If fail
- Play 100% defense and wait for opportunity.

In other words, first you try to create opportunity. If fail, you then wait for opportunity.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Everyone has a plan... until they get punched in the face.
> - Mike Tyson


This may be true in the boxing ring. It may not be true in the MMA cage, or on the wrestling mat. A wrestler should not play boxing game with a boxer. A boxer should not play wrestling game with a wrestler.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Everyone has a plan... until they get punched in the face.
> - Mike Tyson


Better to have a plan go awry than to start all awry.


----------



## JR 137 (May 7, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This may be true in the boxing ring. It may not be true in the MMA cage, or on the wrestling mat. A wrestler should not play boxing game with a boxer. A boxer should not play wrestling game with a wrestler.


You’re missing the point.  While Mike Tyson’s intellect is about as deep as a cup of water, there’s quite a bit to that quote.  And I’m pretty sure someone else who’s famous said it first.  But anyway...

Everyone thinks they’ve got a rock solid plan.  Once they get a bit rattled, most people forget that plan or completely abandon it.  

Everyone thinks they’ve got a great plan and everything will work out the exact way they think it will.  Then reality sets in and things don’t go as planned.

It’s just as applicable to life, MMA, etc. as it is to boxing.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> You’re missing the point.  While Mike Tyson’s intellect is about as deep as a cup of water, there’s quite a bit to that quote.  And I’m pretty sure someone else who’s famous said it first.  But anyway...
> 
> Everyone thinks they’ve got a rock solid plan.  Once they get a bit rattled, most people forget that plan or completely abandon it.
> 
> ...


I think the point of having a plan is not just to think about it, but to practice the strategy of it. So, my first plan is to get in tight, control the arms, and get to grappling. If they seem eager to do that, I'll use a different plan (get to just outside range and use entering strikes to control the grappler). I practice those plans, including their failure mode (what happens if the plan fails). Boxers have plans, and plans for adjusting the plans if their opponent makes the first plan untenable. Sometimes plans do actually fall fully apart, and we're left scrambling. That's either because we screwed up, or they got lucky, or they were just better than us.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 7, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I think the point of having a plan is not just to think about it, but to practice the strategy of it.


From a wrestler's point of view, when my opponent has right leg forward or left leg forward, my plan will be completely different. Since I always have my right leg forward. When my opponent has

- right leg forward, I can attack his 1st side (outside of his right leg) and 2nd side (inside of his right leg).
- left leg forward, I can attack his 3rd side (inside of his left leg) and 4th side (outside of his left leg).

Since the techniques that can be applied on 1st side, 2nd side, 3rd side, or 4th side are different, my plan will depend on how my opponent will position himself.

When my opponent has 

- right leg forward, I try to move toward his right (my left).
- left leg forward, I try to move toward his left (my right).


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> most people forget that plan or completely abandon it.


We should try very hard not to be one of those "most people" that you are talking about. If someone lands a punch on your head, that should wake you up and not just make you to lose your mind.


----------



## JR 137 (May 7, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I think the point of having a plan is not just to think about it, but to practice the strategy of it. So, my first plan is to get in tight, control the arms, and get to grappling. If they seem eager to do that, I'll use a different plan (get to just outside range and use entering strikes to control the grappler). I practice those plans, including their failure mode (what happens if the plan fails). Boxers have plans, and plans for adjusting the plans if their opponent makes the first plan untenable. Sometimes plans do actually fall fully apart, and we're left scrambling. That's either because we screwed up, or they got lucky, or they were just better than us.


In every fight, one person’s plan didn’t work out.

Edit:  except maybe in a draw.


----------



## drop bear (May 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Everyone has a plan... until they get punched in the face.
> - Mike Tyson



Yes but those who fail to plan.

Plan to fail.

- Jesus.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> 1st thing you do in a fight is headbutt the other guy right in the bridge of the nose.




Known as a Glasgow kiss.....


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> In every fight, one person’s plan didn’t work out.
> 
> Edit:  except maybe in a draw.


That doesn’t mean it fell apart. If you and I spar, and are reasonably matched, we will both make use of our plans. We might even both find some level of success with our plans, getting positions we want and landing blows we like. 

Someone will still win (my money is on the guy with Kyokushin background).


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

Favorite self defense technique is misdirection / manipulation.

Misdirect the aggressive person.
Manipulate the person or the situation or both.

These have been the 2 most valuable skill sets that I've ever developed in terms of self defense.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I read that term the other way around. Self-defense is what you do when there’s an attack to defend against.
> 
> I’m not saying you are wrong - just pointing out there isn’t a consensus on that term.


There's isn't a concensus on that term yet.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Everyone has a plan... until they get punched in the face.
> - Mike Tyson


Except for me.  I factor in face punches.


----------



## CB Jones (May 8, 2018)

The run by and tug hair tactic worked well at the beginning


----------



## wab25 (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> - Try your favor moves 3 times. If fail
> - Try to use your favor moves to set up the 2nd move. If fail
> - Play 100% defense and wait for opportunity.


Why should you try the same move 3 times in a row? The other guy will get better at stopping and countering your failed move with each successive try. You should learn your favorite move well enough, to know what to do when they counter or defend, then immediately counter their counter... on your first attempt. Your first attempt at a move should work or it should become a set up to your second move. Your second move is dependent on how the other guy defends or counters your first.

I also would not play defense and wait for an opportunity. I make my opportunity. I might not be able to directly counter his hold... but I can start getting him to react to me. If I go into wait mode, opportunity may never come or only come after I am too damaged for it to matter. You certainly should not force something. But you should always be working at getting him to respond to you, instead of the other way around.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

wab25 said:


> Why should you try the same move 3 times in a row? The other guy will get better at stopping and countering your failed move with each successive try.


After 3 tries, if your move doesn't work, at least you have studied your opponent's respond well. You can then take advantage on his respond.

For example,

1. You kick your opponent's groin. He drops arm to block your kick.
2. You kick your opponent's groin again. He drops arm to block your kick again.
3. You kick your opponent's groin the 3rd time. He drops arm to block your kick the 3rd time.

During your 4th groin kick, when your opponent drops his arm to block your kick, you punch on his face. Of course you can use groin kick, face punch combo on your 1st try. But if your groin kick can knock your opponent down, why do you even bother to punch? Your opponent may be fast enough to block your 1st groin kick. But he may not be fast enough to block your 2nd or 3rd groin kick. When you deliver your 4th groin kick, you may just use only 30% power and speed in your kick. 



wab25 said:


> immediately counter their counter...


When you attack, your opponent can

1. escape of your attack.
2. counter your attack.

If your opponent counters your attack, of course you can take advantage on his counter. But if your opponent just escapes your attack, you can only take advantage on his backward footwork and weight shifting. If his backward footwork is faster than your advantage footwork, you can't reach him.



wab25 said:


> I also would not play defense and wait for an opportunity.


Take single leg for example. If you shoot in 3 times and your opponent is fast enough to move back for all 3 attacks, when you play defense, the moment that your opponent's steps in, you shoot at his leading leg. In other words, when you play defense, you let your opponent to close the distance for you.

A: What can I do if every time I attack, my opponent always moves back?
B: You let him attacks you instead.

A: What can I do if my opponent won't let me grab on him?
B: You let him grabs on you instead.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> After 3 tries, if your move doesn't work, at least you have studied your opponent's respond well. You can then take advantage on his respond.


Usually this results not trying the same technique.   As you are studying your opponent, your opponent will be studying you.

I literally have taught 2 week classes specifically covering this.


----------



## wab25 (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> For example,
> 
> 1. You kick your opponent's groin. He drops arm to block your kick.
> 2. You kick your opponent's groin again. He drops arm to block your kick again.
> 3. You kick your opponent's groin the 3rd time. He drops arm to block your kick the 3rd time.


More likely...
1. You kick your opponent's groin. He drops arm to block.
2. You kick your opponent's groin. He steps in at an angle, drops his arm to scoop your kicking leg, sweeps your other leg dropping you on your head, and kicks your groin.
3. You try to stand up, to kick his groin. He kicks you in the head or ribs, knocking you back down.
4. You try to stand up, to kick his groin. He kicks you in the head or ribs, knocking you back down.
5...

Yes, you should practice to take him out with the groin kick. But you should also practice what to do if he blocks different ways. 
1. You kick to your opponent's groin, he drops arm and blocks your kick as you throw a hook to his head.
or
1. You kick to your opponent's groin, he drops his hand to block you switch to question mark kick to his unprotected head.

Sorry, I just don't like the give him 3 tries to counter me for free and then a 4th just to make sure before I try something new. I may note that he dropped his hand, and save that for later, in case I need to come back to it. Or I may try to set it up differently.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> As you are studying your opponent, your opponent will be studying you.


The beauty to apply the same move 3 times is it may fool your opponent that this move is all you can do. The moment that you use it to set up your next move, it can surprise your opponent.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

wab25 said:


> More likely...
> 1. You kick your opponent's groin. He drops arm to block.
> 2. You kick your opponent's groin. He steps in at an angle, drops his arm to scoop your kicking leg, sweeps your other leg dropping you on your head, and kicks your groin.
> 3. You try to stand up, to kick his groin. He kicks you in the head or ribs, knocking you back down.
> ...


I don't think KFW was suggesting trying the same technique 3 times in a row. If I try a hip throw three times in a row, I'll get smashed. But if I use 3 opportunities to try it, I might get a feel for what his responses are. And, of course, he'll be waiting for the hip throw again and might divert some of his tools to making it unavailable, which means it's time for the next technique.

I'm not nearly that methodical - I go more by feel than by careful analysis in the moment (a personality trait), but I think I get what he's saying.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

wab25 said:


> 2. You kick your opponent's groin. He steps in at an angle, ...


May be I should make myself clear that the "3 tries" strategy assume that your opponent tries to "escape" your attack. If your opponent "counters" your attack, you should counter his counter. The strategy will change right there.

If you

- dodge my punch, there isn't much I can do there.
- block my punch, I can grab your blocking arm and do a lot of stuff there.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I use 3 opportunities to try it, I might get a feel for what his responses are.


Agree! you have to hide your intention when you study your opponent. To know yourself first. You then try to know your opponent. Your chance of winning will be higher.


----------



## wab25 (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> May be I should make myself clear that the "3 tries" strategy assume that your opponent tries to "escape" your attack. If your opponent "counters" your attack, you should counter his counter. The strategy will change right there.


I guess I am not understanding you. 

1. Are you saying to throw the same attack 3 times in a row and then a 4th as a set up?

2. First you gave an example of the guy blocking the attack by lowering his arm, now you are talking about him moving back... In what cases to you throw the same attack 3 times? When he moves back? When he blocks? When he counters?


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The beauty to apply the same move 3 times is it may fool your opponent that this move is all you can do. The moment that you use it to set up your next move, it can surprise your opponent.


This only works when the move is successful 3 times.  Not when it fails 3 times.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> After 3 tries, if your move doesn't work, at least you have studied your opponent's respond well. You can then take advantage on his respond.


If your move doesn't work 3 times then there's only 2 reasons why.  You can't excute it properly or your opponent already has a good read on you.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

wab25 said:


> In what cases to you throw the same attack 3 times? When he moves back? When he blocks? When he counters?


When he moves back and also when he blocks but your hand can't reach to his face.

When he counters, you should counter his counter right away.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> This only works when the move is successful 3 times.  Not when it fails 3 times.


A fast and powerful groin kick is a fast and powerful groin kick. It doesn't matter that kick land on your opponent's groin or not. When you hold a dagger in your hand, you don't have to stab that dagger into my chest, when you swing your dagger, I will move and respect your dagger.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> If your move doesn't work 3 times then there's only 2 reasons why.  You can't excute it properly or your opponent already has a good read on you.


This is why if 2 persons are on the same level, most of the single technique won't work. Only the combo will work.


----------



## wab25 (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When he moves back and also when he blocks but your hand can't reach to his face.
> 
> When he counters, you should counter his counter right away.


But you are saying that if he blocks or moves back, throw 3 groin kicks, one after the other... correct? Then follow with a 4th to use as a set up?


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A fast and powerful groin kick is a fast and powerful groin kick.


If your "groin kick" fails 3 times then it's not landing on it's target.  


Kung Fu Wang said:


> It doesn't matter that kick land on your opponent's groin or not.


It always matters if your strike lands correctly or not.


Kung Fu Wang said:


> When you hold a dagger in your hand, you don't have to stab that dagger into my chest, when you swing your dagger, I will move and respect your dagger.


 How did you go from doing a "move" to using a weapon. Respecting the dagger has nothing to do with the move that you are trying to do.  That same respect for the dagger is there even if the opponent isn't holding it. A knife is not a move.  Do the same swing without a knife and see how many people respect the move.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

wab25 said:


> But you are saying that if he blocks or moves back, throw 3 groin kicks, one after the other... correct? Then follow with a 4th to use as a set up?


You may want your opponent to think that groin kick is the only thing that you know how to do. The moment that he pays attention on your groin kick, he may forget your punch. I may talk about sport fight here. You only have 3 minutes to win a fight and you need a "plan".


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Do the same swing without a knife and see how many people respect the move.


Of course you will need to earn your opponent's respect first. 

In Sanda fight, when your opponent tries to block your heavy roundhouse kick (or hay-maker) and it almost breaks his arm. He will not try to block your heavy roundhouse kick (or hay-maker) after that even if your attack hasn't landed on his body yet.


----------



## wab25 (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You may want your opponent to think that groin kick is the only thing that you know how to do. The moment that he pays attention on your groin kick, he may forget your punch. I may talk about sport fight here. You only have 3 minutes to win a fight and you need a "plan".


So, I take it you do mean to throw the same attack 3 times in a row, followed by a 4th. Thats not a plan I would recommend. If my opponent were to throw 3 groin kicks in a row... I may block, side step or retreat from the first, the second one I am catching either inside or outside and then dumping him hard on the ground. After, I will thank him for giving me the easy victory.

Lets say my favorite move is a straight right. So I plan to use it. I am going to learn a few things, assuming I can throw a decent straight right.
1. I will learn how to set it up. Lead right, jab then right, jab half step back right...
2. I will learn what to do when the other guy defends. What to do when he blocks with either hand, parries, side steps, leans back or steps back.
3. I will learn what the common counters to a straight right are, how to see them, defend them and counter them.
4. I will learn how to counter with it.

Now I will make a plan. Do I want to pressure him to set it up or bait him to set it up? Do I want bait him in and use it to counter? Do I want to throw it a lot, so he tries to counter it... planing to counter his counter? Part of every plan is what to do when he defends. Parts of every plan is plan B and C...

This plan will have different things that I can do, all to set up the same favorite technique, without giving the other guy 4 chances to counter me.

What sport are you watching that you can lead with 4 groin kicks and a knife???  (I want to watch too)


----------



## Flying Crane (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> After 3 tries, if your move doesn't work, at least you have studied your opponent's respond well. You can then take advantage on his respond.
> 
> For example,
> 
> ...


Honestly, if this is a serious fight, playing for keeps, I don’t think you will be studying your opponent and using complex strategies.  You just want to end it right now, as fast as possible. After it’s all over, you can think about what happened and what you might have done differently.

A competition, scheduled for 3 rounds of X minutes or something, where both competitors are entering cautiously because they both know the opponent is highly trained and prepared for the encounter, is the time to consider a more complex strategy.

I mean really.  Delivering your “forth groin kick”??  In a street fight???  You’ve got some problems and need to fix your training methods.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> This only works when the move is successful 3 times.  Not when it fails 3 times.


If a punch is a "technique" (just clarifying our terms here), then 3 jabs can actually be pretty useful, even if he dodges all 3. If we're talking about grappling techniques, that's less true, and not very true for some (because their failure mode is too costly).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> If your "groin kick" fails 3 times then it's not landing on it's target.
> 
> It always matters if your strike lands correctly or not.
> How did you go from doing a "move" to using a weapon. Respecting the dagger has nothing to do with the move that you are trying to do.  That same respect for the dagger is there even if the opponent isn't holding it. A knife is not a move.  Do the same swing without a knife and see how many people respect the move.


I think his point is that a dangerous technique (hard kick, dagger stab) causes useful changes in your opponent, even if it doesn't land.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Honestly, if this is a serious fight, playing for keeps, I don’t think you will be studying your opponent and using complex strategies.  You just want to end it right now, as fast as possible. After it’s all over, you can think about what happened and what you might have done differently.





Kung Fu Wang said:


> I may talk about sport fight here. You only have 3 minutes to win a fight and you need a "plan".


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2018)

Staying at home.


----------



## jobo (May 12, 2018)

Is this your "favourite" in that you have used it multiple times in self defense and it's shown to work or a theoretical favourite that you think would be a killer move if you were ever to be attacked.

 If the first, then a simple pulling whilst being pushed works very well, where some one puts there hands on you and pushes you backwards, grab the hands , go backwards fast, stop turn and release, and the go flying off into the under growth or the last time I used it, some ornamental flower beds, on The fantasy one, a flying back kick with Pike and a double twist sounds good


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 12, 2018)

jobo said:


> Is this your "favourite" in that you have used it multiple times in self defense and it's shown to work or a theoretical favourite that you think would be a killer move if you were ever to be attacked.
> 
> If the first, then a simple pulling whilst being pushed works very well, where some one puts there hands on you and pushes you backwards, grab the hands , go backwards fast, stop turn and release, and the go flying off into the under growth or the last time I used it, some ornamental flower beds, on The fantasy one, a flying back kick with Pike and a double twist sounds good


Add (to your SD pick) a pull down in one side and a push up on the other as they pass, and you get one of my favorite techniques (and the entry to a bunch of others).


----------



## jobo (May 12, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Add (to your SD pick) a pull down in one side and a push up on the other as they pass, and you get one of my favorite techniques (and the entry to a bunch of others).


Yes, the push pull thing is A power tool, for use on people who are a lot more powerful than you are


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 12, 2018)

jobo said:


> Yes, the push pull thing is A power tool, for use on people who are a lot more powerful than you are


Or even those your own size - or just to send them further with less control.


----------



## Buka (May 12, 2018)

People may say they don't really have favorite techniques, but if you have an experienced instructor, especially for a few years, that instructor could count off all of of _your_ favorite everything on his fingers.

And probably has.


----------



## IvanTheBrick (May 12, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Whats everyone favorite self defense technique? My favorite self defense technique is irmi nage.


If I were able to use it in a fight without thinking about it, it would definately be the crushing of the bones in the hand with a Yawara Bo. However, I am not well-versed enough in it so it's not a reflex yet, and I also don't carry the weapon with me. In this case, my favourite is the hook counter to a simple palm strike to the chin, or the solar plexus. It's so simple and it has superb effect and I just love it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 13, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Whats everyone favorite self defense technique?


It doesn't matter what technique that you try to develop, as long as you can use it to end a fight quickly.  A 45 degree downward hay-maker to hit on the back of your opponent's head can be a good one. The back of the head is a weak spot in our body.


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

I do not have a favorite technique because I do not know any. It would probably be the one that goes through the nose or crotch of the attacker


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mazouni said:


> Whats everyone favorite self defense technique? My favorite self defense technique is irmi nage.



The knife chop to the neck. It's simple, efficient, fast, and doesn't require alot of power. It will take anyone regardless of size because it targets the carotid artery.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 9, 2018)

My favorite are the strike downs we have a lot of takes down in kenpo


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 9, 2018)

My thinking is first stay calm (yeah I know before anyone says it that not easy if your under stress) and try and use your opponent against himself or herself ... planning a favourite technique is all well and good or having a favourite technique is the same but will it be applicable ??? 

Be adaptable and fluid to all situations and use the attacker against themselves


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 15, 2018)

My favorite technique? Simply paying attention to your environment & choosing wisely.

Sometimes the best martial arts technique is to leave/avoid before things escalate.


----------

